# Themed Names



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

I may or may not start a sorority, and my brothers baby might be coming along with my baby. I want all my fish to have the same themed names and was woundering what some where. Please put the theme and then some names that fall under that theme. Thanks. I will post pictures when I get some.


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

I love themed names! For girls you could use some of these themes

Space:
Nebula, Star, Comet, Luna, Astrid, Celeste, Stella, Aurora, Nova, Vega...

Musicians:
Dolly, Blondie, Chrissy, Dusty, Janice, or more recent artists like Pink, Rihanna, Taylor, Lorde, Katy, Lily... or even use surnames like I do (I tend to only do this for males e.g. Kiedis, Cobain, Hendrix, Bowie, Jagger etc.)

Music:
Harmony, Aria, Allegra, Capella, Lyric, Melody, Piper...

Goddesses are always popular:
Hera, Athena, Aphrodite, Demeter, Gaia, Persephone, Artemis, Venus, Diana, Minerva, Juno, Vesta

Good luck finding names that fit!


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks, you have some cool ideas.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Any others?


----------



## Vergil (Nov 10, 2013)

Mine all start with "Hi" plus all their names have a Japanese and English version. Their names also reflect their personalities. 

Hiko/Tiger Carp - full name is Shachihoko but we all call him Hiko. Most aggre betta I have. Even nerites are incompatible with him.

Hiensou/Larkspur - named after a flower he's the most peaceful fish I have.

Hisui/Jade - To commemorate this year's lucky gem. He's also the most expensive betta I have.

Hibiki/Echo - My light colored female who is less aggre than her sister.

Hinoto/Ward - She patrols her tank heavily.


----------



## Quisquose (Oct 9, 2013)

It's a little silly, but so far I've named all my boys after their handsome-ness. 

Handsome Hans - (SIP)
Prince Charming


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

What are your hobbies or interests?
Do you have a favorite book, movie or TV show? 

If there's something that you like, you could use that as your theme.


----------



## WhitneyLin (Aug 28, 2013)

Never had a sorority, but we would always name our kitten litters in themes. We had quite a few. Plus my friend had a ton of guppies once. She chose and stuck with flower names for girls and "royal" names for boys. 

Flowers:
Lily, Daisy, Petunia, Tulip, Rose, Dahlia, Iris, Jasmine, Marigold, Pansy, Poppy, Violet... etc. (theres so many)

Royal:
Princess, Duchess, Queen, Emira.. Pharaoh, Sultan, Malik, King, Prince..etc

Gemstones (which was nice since it had some boys names too):
Ruby, Amber, Pearl, Opal, Jade, Diamond, Emerald, etc... (Jasper, Flint, Mica)

Im a Harry Potter nerd so we did quite of few of those names. 

We did Stars as well (told ya HP nerd): Sirius, Lyra, Orion, Draco, Cassiopeia, ..the possibilities are endless.

We did Disney Prince and Princess names a few times as well.


----------



## Heifzilla (Jan 6, 2014)

Some of mine are named after wine. You can see in my siggy


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Birds: Robin, Sparrow, Willow, or paralette. 

Flowers: Rose, Tulip, Dandelion, Daisy, or Violet. 

Random names that come to mind: Genevieve, Gracie, Mary, Jenny, and Carlotta.


----------



## Taeanna (Apr 2, 2013)

My own boys all have rhyming japanese names.

kenta was first and it means little dragon
kenji came next and it means 'intelligent second son' 
kenta was my rescue and it means 'he who is healthy' in memory of his rough start.

originally i was going to give them malaysian names in honor of their heritage...


----------



## RainbowsHaven (Aug 28, 2013)

I only have one fish (Gallifrey), but boyfriend and I have already agreed that if we ever got another we'd have to name him Skaro! 

Some of the name suggestions in this thread are really awesome! Definitely go with what you like.


----------



## RainbowhLizzie (Sep 15, 2013)

Chemistry nerd here, so all of my bettas are named by SI units based on their appearance: Pascal, Coulomb, Lux, Joule, and Volt for my girls; Henry and Candela for my boys

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Spectacled (Jan 15, 2014)

I love the TV show Supernatural so my current betta is named Kaz after the license plate in the first few seasons.
However, once I get more bettas, their names will fall under the Supernatural theme as well.
For example: Sam, Dean, Castiel, Winchester, Impala, Bobby, Pie, etc.

But I also thought it could be fun to name them after Disney characters.
Mickey, Minnie, Pluto, Donald, Cinderella, Snow White, Simba, Nala, Zazu, etc.


----------



## Ravaari (Feb 5, 2014)

I didn't realize I was doing it, but my fish were all named after "eeveelutions" from Pokemon- Vapor (Vaporeon), Flare (Flareon), and Glacier (Glaceon).


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

Spectacled - I am praying my bf doesn't see the supernatural idea... He has such a man crush on Dean!! 

All mine have been named after dragons from Game of Thrones (Merraxes and Balerion), or the 'chaos gods' from Warhammer 40K, a tabletop game for super cool non-nerds... I have Khorne and Slaanesh so far, looking for a good Nurgle and Tzeentch... 

It's hard being as super cool as I am, you guys.


----------

